# 24 inch build project



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

My son is 7 1/2 and has been riding singletrack with me for a couple of years. He is currently riding a Trek MT60 20 inch with 6 gears. He is ready to move up! So I started researching 24 inch bikes and decided to get him a Scott Spark RC JR 24. The weight on it is listed at 24.5 lbs, which I thought was ok considering all the tanks in this market. My LBS is a Scott dealer and told him to order it. Then he found out that Scott is not making this model in 2010 and there are no 09 models to be found (I have looked everywhere). Why does Scott even have it listed on thier website?:madman:

So I just ordered the Scott Spark JR 24 and I will put it on a serious diet. I am now narrowing down the list of upgrades. Here is my list so far:


Spinner Grind 2, soft spring, 65mm
Rockshock Ario 3.2 shock with lockout and rebound
XT M770 165mm crank 22-32-44 w/ external BB
custom wheels
- sun envy 24x1.75 disc spec
- XT M756 hubs, 6-bolt
- DT champion 2.0 spokes
F&R Avid BB7 disc brakes, 160mm rotors
HG91 9spd 11-34 cassette
XT shifters
XT M771-gs rear derailluer
HG-53 chain
That should knock off a pound or two and perform well. I am having a problem finding a Spinner Grind 2 fork, anyone know where I might find one? If I can't find one I might go with 26" 80mm but I don't want to change the geometry of the bike if I can help it. He is barely going fit on the bike as is.

Also, any comments or advice on the list of upgrades is welcome. I know some of you have built up great 24" bikes and I would appreciate any and all recommendations. Please save all the "go with a HT" comments, I have already decided to go with the FS.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I would go with Middleburn 160mm cranks [ you will only find these @ mtbtandems.com] with alum. 22/32 rings.Remove the 44t & run a BBG bashguard, $12.00 & much lighter.The little legs can't turn 44t gearing.This set up lets you run medium cage rear del & a shorter chain along with a light road bike front del.On ebay you find KMC X10SL chains at a reasonable price.We have alot of big logs on our trails & removing the 44t ring gives way more ground clearance & avoids the 44t rings teeth from catching on the log & turning the little guys into human lawn darts.For full knobby tires I believe the Schwable Moe Joe 24" tires are the lightest.With disc brakes & that shock it should be a great little bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

xc71 said:


> I would go with Middleburn 160mm cranks [ you will only find these @ mtbtandems.com] with alum. 22/32 rings.Remove the 44t & run a BBG bashguard, $12.00 & much lighter.The little legs can't turn 44t gearing.This set up lets you run medium cage rear del & a shorter chain along with a light road bike front del.On ebay you find KMC X10SL chains at a reasonable price.We have alot of big logs on our trails & removing the 44t ring gives way more ground clearance & avoids the 44t rings teeth from catching on the log & turning the little guys into human lawn darts.For full knobby tires I believe the Schwable Moe Joe 24" tires are the lightest.With disc brakes & that shock it should be a great little bike.:thumbsup:


Thanks, I appreciate the input. I ordered the middleburn 160mm ISIS cranks and 22t-32t aluminum rings. I think you are right on with the 160mm cranks being the way to go. Also ordered a Crank Bros cobalt ISIS BB.

Can't wait to ride with him on a decent bike!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Just curious, what width did you go with on the CB bottom bracket.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm trying to build similar wheels, would you mind sharing the spoke length you went with on that rim/hub combo and any info where you found the parts to buy? Thanks.

PS- Curious what you mean you're trying to find a Spinner Grind 2 fork, isn't that what comes on it? I'm really hoping to find an air fork that won't goof up the geometry too bad, since I've had poor luck with coils.


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

xc71 said:


> I would go with Middleburn 160mm cranks [ you will only find these @ mtbtandems.com] with alum. 22/32 rings.Remove the 44t & run a BBG bashguard, $12.00 & much lighter.The little legs can't turn 44t gearing.This set up lets you run medium cage rear del & a shorter chain along with a light road bike front del.On ebay you find KMC X10SL chains at a reasonable price.We have alot of big logs on our trails & removing the 44t ring gives way more ground clearance & avoids the 44t rings teeth from catching on the log & turning the little guys into human lawn darts.For full knobby tires I believe the Schwable Moe Joe 24" tires are the lightest.With disc brakes & that shock it should be a great little bike.:thumbsup:


Agreed! I went along this same path- except I used the stock wheels which are pretty light to begin with, added a 26" SID fork with a 24" brake conversion(machining required) XTR dr...etc...also middleburns 160mm with 22/32/bash. got it down to 19lbs...just amazing the difference it made in what my son can and will ride up and over....so happy with the results! got for it you won't reget it even when you wallet screams-happy trails!


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

xc71 said:


> Just curious, what width did you go with on the CB bottom bracket.


Well I went with a 113mm spindle, in hind site I should have thought about that a little more. My LBS is calling the Scott tech rep this morning to see what he recommends. Has anyone here replaced the BB on a Scott 24"?


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

ridemtn said:


> I'm trying to build similar wheels, would you mind sharing the spoke length you went with on that rim/hub combo and any info where you found the parts to buy? Thanks.
> 
> PS- Curious what you mean you're trying to find a Spinner Grind 2 fork, isn't that what comes on it? I'm really hoping to find an air fork that won't goof up the geometry too bad, since I've had poor luck with coils.


My LBS is building the wheelset, I will talk to him this morning and ask about the spoke length and where to find them.

The Spark RC JR 24 model comes with a Spinner Grind 2 fork. The Spark JR 24, which is what I have, comes with a RST. I have searched alot for descent 24" fork and from what I can tell the Spinner Grind 2 seems to be the best. I can't find one though...


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

metelhead said:


> Agreed! I went along this same path- except I used the stock wheels which are pretty light to begin with, added a 26" SID fork with a 24" brake conversion(machining required) XTR dr...etc...also middleburns 160mm with 22/32/bash. got it down to 19lbs...just amazing the difference it made in what my son can and will ride up and over....so happy with the results! got for it you won't reget it even when you wallet screams-happy trails!


GREAT bike metelhead! 19 lbs, wow. The more our little guys enjoy it makes it worth it.

Correct me if I am wrong but that looks like an ISIS set up. What BB did you go with?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Metalhead, what width bottom bracket did you go with & what do you think the narrowist BB width is you could get away with on the Scott is.
Nice build & weight.


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

xc71 said:


> Metalhead, what width bottom bracket did you go with & what do you think the narrowist BB width is you could get away with on the Scott is.
> Nice build & weight.


Its ISIS FSA Pro plat TI 108/68, it could be as narrow as a 103- but no one makes them I think.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

I ended up finding a 2008 Scott Spark RC JR 24 in great shape and the deal was just too good to pass up. Middleburn 160mm cranks, FSA Ti BB, and possibly lighter tires and shorter stem are going on. I have an old set of Richey clipless pedals we are going to try out and see how it goes. Anyway, here it is right out of the box. Later I will post before and after weights.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Out of the box (as pictured above) it weighed 26 lbs 5 oz. Cranks, BB, tires and tubes have been swapped out and the weight dropped to 24 lbs 1 oz. Maybe I can find a couple of oz's somewhere to get it under 24 lbs?


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

ridemtn said:


> I'm trying to build similar wheels, would you mind sharing the spoke length you went with on that rim/hub combo and any info where you found the parts to buy? Thanks.


Using sun envy 24x1.75 disc spec rims and XT M756 6-bolt hubs the spoke length is 232 mm. Not sure where he got the parts. These wheels are built and I am not ready to go with disc right now (wallet is suffering enough), if you are interested in them I know he will make you a killer deal, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

msimmons said:


> Out of the box (as pictured above) it weighed 26 lbs 5 oz. Cranks, BB, tires and tubes have been swapped out and the weight dropped to 24 lbs 1 oz. Maybe I can find a couple of oz's somewhere to get it under 24 lbs?


Fork...its about +4.5lbs.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

As of right now I am the winning bidder on used Sid Race fork.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Drop the 44T ring for BBG guard & shorten the chain, that will get you under 24 lbs. BBG guards are only $12.00.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

xc71 said:


> Drop the 44T ring for BBG guard & shorten the chain, that will get you under 24 lbs. BBG guards are only $12.00.


I have already done this, sweet set up.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

msimmons said:


> My LBS is building the wheelset, I will talk to him this morning and ask about the spoke length and where to find them.
> ..


XT hubs are durable but heavy, there are many lighter hubs, and the good news is that you could use them on a bigger bike when the child grows.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

man I wish I had some of these bikes when I was going up. but my parents did the best with the resources they had


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Here are some photos of the upgrades so far. I am really pleased with the outcome thanks to all the great advice.


----------



## scottb32 (May 14, 2009)

Nice set-up. For those interested, you can find spinner 2 forks for a great price here:

http://www.crosslakesales.com/p-327-spinner-grind-aluminum-youth-suspension-bike-fork-24.aspx

I've fiddled with the Grind 2 (on a Scott 24") and the RST. I found the RST much more plush (an advantage for light kids). They still don't compare to a SID or other "real" 80mm fork. Good job with the brake adapter Metalhead - excellent idea.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Msimmons, looking good. Did you weigh the Moe Joe tires?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Schwalbe Table Tops in 24x2,35" are quite light and roll good. The Mow Joe is maybe a bit heavy.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

xc71 said:


> Msimmons, looking good. Did you weigh the Moe Joe tires?


Unfortunately no, but I did weigh the bike after replacing the tires and tubes and nothing else. Going from SB8 with generic tubes to Schwalbe Moe Joe's with Intense racing tubes dropped the weight 1.6 lbs.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

scottb32 said:


> I've fiddled with the Grind 2 (on a Scott 24") and the RST. I found the RST much more plush (an advantage for light kids).


That is supprising, the RST on my son's Trek is heavy POS.


----------



## scottb32 (May 14, 2009)

*RST vs Spinner*



msimmons said:


> That is supprising, the RST on my son's Trek is heavy POS.


Really - I just did the old "pogo" test and the RST Capa seemed more adjustable for preload and smoother than the Spinner. So you would recommend the spinner grind 2 over the RST capa? I don't have info on weight for either.


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

Does anyone know a good online source for 20" Schwalbe tires? I'm looking for the Mow Joe.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

scottb32 said:


> Really - I just did the old "pogo" test and the RST Capa seemed more adjustable for preload and smoother than the Spinner. So you would recommend the spinner grind 2 over the RST capa? I don't have info on weight for either.


IDK, we are not comparing the same RST. I would say the spinner is better than whatever model it is on the Trek MT60 20", which has no adjust at all.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

DWDW said:


> Does anyone know a good online source for 20" Schwalbe tires? I'm looking for the Mow Joe.


I bought the 24" here, http://www.everybicycletire.com/. They have them in 20".


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

I was worried if my son was going to fit on the new bike. It fits him great and he loves it.




























Heading to some singletrack tomorrow. This was completely worth it.


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

msimmons said:


> I was worried if my son was going to fit on the new bike. It fits him great and he loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly upon seeing my own son excel on the first ride with his Scott! It just keeps getting better too! Can't wait to hear you report after some singletrack, but I can kinda guess what it will be:thumbsup: ......


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like the bike fits your son well.I had my 9 year old at the top of Bootleg canyon today & he was really bombing some of the intermediate trails on his Spark RC 24. The bike worked excellent.


----------



## hentyw (Dec 26, 2009)

*Used middleburn 160/150mm ISIS cranks - wanted*

Any chance someone is selling a pair of used middleburn 160/150mm ISIS cranks and 22t,32/34t chainrings at a reasonable price?

I'd love to get these for my son's bike, but can't justify the new price (which is more than his entire bike cost!)


----------



## snekieroc (Apr 27, 2008)

rei seattle has a scott f/s bike with 24inch wheels i got my sons scale 20 there


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

We have been on three singletrack rides so far totaling about 20 miles and it just keeps getting better. The first 100 ft of trail he yells over his shoulder "This thing is smooth". He is flying on this bike. I can see the suspension working but I think more than anything the 24" wheels have made the big difference. He is rolling stuff that would have stopped the 20" wheels, which has given him a lot of confidence (and grins).


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

hentyw said:


> Any chance someone is selling a pair of used middleburn 160/150mm ISIS cranks and 22t,32/34t chainrings at a reasonable price?
> 
> I'd love to get these for my son's bike, but can't justify the new price (which is more than his entire bike cost!)


I looked for used with no luck.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

*Starting New Project*

Congrats on the bike, it looks great.

I'm starting a similar project and could use any resources you have for parts. The biggest thing that I'm concerned about is finding 24" wheels.

I'd really like some light disc only, xc, rims. Haven't been able to find such a thing anywhere.

Maybe some light tires and saddle?

Thanks.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

ridemtn said:


> Congrats on the bike, it looks great.
> 
> I'm starting a similar project and could use any resources you have for parts. The biggest thing that I'm concerned about is finding 24" wheels.
> 
> ...


Are you starting with a fully built Scott RC JR 24?


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

xc71 said:


> Are you starting with a fully built Scott RC JR 24?


Nah, I'm actually thinking to use a Specialized A1 FS, (hardtail) frame only, building up literally everything else.

I have a used SID that will work well with the geometry.

I'll need new disc wheels (or build my own-hubs, rims, spokes)
I'm thinking to use mechanical disc (Avid prob)
I'll do a short cage derailleur (bash guard up front)
Prob going to go 8 or 9 spd cassette and another grip shift.

Not sure what to do about a BB and crank, probably just use most the stuff from this thread where I can.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

ridemtn said:


> Nah, I'm actually thinking to use a Specialized A1 FS, (hardtail) frame only, building up literally everything else.
> 
> I have a used SID that will work well with the geometry.
> 
> ...


Replaced my sons BB tonight.Had a Shimano un54 square taper = 287 grams.Replaced with RaceFace Ti 68 x 107 = 161 grams.With this BB & 160mm Middleburn cranks got a 162mm Q-factor.
Middleburn 160mm + middleburn 22T/32T/BBG drilled guard,spider & lock ring,aluminum chain ring bolts = 580 grams.
As you already know Moe Joe's are the way to go for tires.
A major improvement in bike handling for the little guys is running a semi wide handlebar,my son is running a Easton carbon Monkey Lite XC cut down to 25"


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

ridemtn said:


> Congrats on the bike, it looks great.
> 
> I'm starting a similar project and could use any resources you have for parts. The biggest thing that I'm concerned about is finding 24" wheels.
> 
> ...


You will most likely have to build a whelel set.

Depending on what you are taking off, swapping out the tires and tubes can shave a BUNCH of weight.

Looks like xc71 has already given some sound advice. Good luck with it and post pics when done.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

msimmons said:


> You will most likely have to build a whelel set.
> 
> Depending on what you are taking off, swapping out the tires and tubes can shave a BUNCH of weight.
> 
> Looks like xc71 has already given some sound advice. Good luck with it and post pics when done.


Any good online stores I might be able to use to get the parts? (hoop mainly)

Thanks.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

ridemtn said:


> Any good online stores I might be able to use to get the parts? (hoop mainly)
> 
> Thanks.


I don't know, my buddy that owns a bike shop was looking into it when I thought I would be going with disc. He actually built a set and sold them on ebay recently. He could build you set if you are interested, you won't find a better deal. PM me if interested.


----------



## 2007Quantum2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Put a disc on the back! Thats the only thing I wanted when I had my 24".


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

2007Quantum2 said:


> Put a disc on the back! Thats the only thing I wanted when I had my 24".


Yeah, I'd like to but it's really, really hard to find XC 24" disc rims/wheels.


----------



## 2007Quantum2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah. I can imagine. I'm on the computer looking up anything bike related all day, and I'll keep my eyes out for a set. Does the fork have disc mounts as well? I will post a link if I stumble across a wheelset.

Happy riding!


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

24" Sun Rhyno Lites, Alienation and Alex rims are readily available. Then use any disc hub you choose. Complete wheels will be much harder to find...

Tom P.


----------



## 2007Quantum2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Check this out! I found it on Chain Reaction Cycles. Its a bolt on, but I think you could live with that. and heres the link: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22969


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, it is a complete wheel, but it's not exactly going to be light. That rim will be ~700+ grams, and it's also 36-hole. 

I think you'd be better served finding lighter rims, then building 32-hole wheels...

Tom P.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

Hey, finally stumbled across this thread. Seems I've been mentioned by Mike a couple of times so hopefully I can help someone out with any questions they might have.

2007Quantum2- those wheels you linked are about the only produced 24" disc wheelset on the market, but as mentioned, they are bricks meant for heavy duty jumping and DH use. The Sun ringle Envy rim is the only disc specific rim I could find in 24" size but its a 521g 36h rim. If you want to build a light 24" disc wheel, you'd have to go with a rim with a brake surface on it meant for BMX racing. Plenty of those available to build a wheel with.

as a side note, I don't think there is a huge demand fpr 24" disc wheels as the set I built and sold on ebay, sold for less than the rims cost me. Otherwise I would just keep building them and selling them.


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

msimmons said:


> I was worried if my son was going to fit on the new bike. It fits him great and he loves it.
> 
> Heading to some singletrack tomorrow. This was completely worth it.


Hi, How tall is your son? I have a 6 year old and Im planning to get him a real decent bike that he can ride in the trail. Im looking at the Spark 20" model but Im afraid that he might outgrow it too quickly, but then again a 24" might be too big for him now. I haven't seen one in person, I've been doing my research pretty much over the internet. I also have a 9 year old and a 7 year old (both girls), and Im also considering a Spark for them but I don't know which is the more ideal size. Thanks in advance:thumbsup:


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Fatboy Joe said:


> Hi, How tall is your son? I have a 6 year old and Im planning to get him a real decent bike that he can ride in the trail. Im looking at the Spark 20" model but Im afraid that he might outgrow it too quickly, but then again a 24" might be too big for him now. I haven't seen one in person, I've been doing my research pretty much over the internet. I also have a 9 year old and a 7 year old (both girls), and Im also considering a Spark for them but I don't know which is the more ideal size. Thanks in advance:thumbsup:


My son is almost 4 ft. 4 in. Standover clearance is VERY minimal but hasn't been an issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

msimmons said:


> My son is almost 4 ft. 4 in. Standover clearance is VERY minimal but hasn't been an issue. Hope this helps.


Thank you very much for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Finally got the fork swapped out. I ended up with a '02 (I think) SID XC. It ended up only being one ounce lighter than the Spinner, but I just couldn't justify the cash for a SID Race. But at least it can be tuned so that it can actually be used. Initial setup is about 30 psi in each leg and seems to be working well but this is has yet to be trail tested. The brake adaptor (started with a Mavic adaptor to put 700c tires on a 26" wheel bike) required machining to make it work, thanks to Richard at Mount Dora Cycles.




























While Richard had the bike he threw on a long travel fork and snapped this pic. I did NOT show this to my kid....


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice fork mod.Thinking on doing the same.How much lighter would the Race have been? Is that a 80mm travel fork?How much did it raise the front end?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

xc71 said:


> Very nice fork mod.Thinking on doing the same.How much lighter would the Race have been? Is that a 80mm travel fork?How much did it raise the front end?


That one looks like 140?


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

xc71 said:


> Very nice fork mod.Thinking on doing the same.How much lighter would the Race have been? Is that a 80mm travel fork?How much did it raise the front end?


Claimed weight on the older race models is around 3 lbs. But then you have to consider the brake adaptor so I am not sure how much lighter it would end up being. The fork I ended up with is an 80mm travel fork. It raised the front end up quite a bit, but only a little at the stand over point on the top tube. I flipped the stem to drop the handlebars. Buttery smooth usable travel is a big plus. I ended up dropping about 3 psi in each leg, so now it's about 27 psi each leg and seems perfect for him at 64 lbs (as a side note I am running 50 psi in the xfusion rear shock). I have seem a BIG confidence boost on steep rocky rollers. He was cleanly riding things Saturday that I just knew were going to end badly.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

xc71 said:


> Are you starting with a fully built Scott RC JR 24?


As it turns out, I have ended up getting a great buy on an '08 Spark JR RC. Now I'm working on the mods. First thing is going to be shortening up the stem, riser bars, and probably grip shift, just to get it more ride-able for my 7yr old. He does really well with it so far though.

I'll get pics/updates soon as I make some progress. (I do have the bashguard on though). :thumbsup:


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

Gah, so frustrating. I've just pulled off the second x-fusion shock for this bike. I can't believe the travel of the suspension allows the brake/shifter lugs to puncture the shock can. It's astonishing for a bike of this performance range.

I've run the shock very firm so that it is locked out while pedaling, but somehow through no extreme use of any kind, the travel still allows those lugs to puncture the can. Hope you spark owners keep your shocks real stiff and hope the bike never goes through all it's travel.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I went and checked and see no signs of rubbing, and he has used all available travel. Was your shock mounted upside down?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

ridemtn said:


> Gah, so frustrating. I've just pulled off the second x-fusion shock for this bike. I can't believe the travel of the suspension allows the brake/shifter lugs to puncture the shock can. It's astonishing for a bike of this performance range.
> 
> I've run the shock very firm so that it is locked out while pedaling, but somehow through no extreme use of any kind, the travel still allows those lugs to puncture the can. Hope you spark owners keep your shocks real stiff and hope the bike never goes through all it's travel.


My son has bottomed his very hard several times with no issues.After reading your post I let the air out of the shock & bottomed out the shock hard & its not that close to the cable stops.Is there any chance that the black suspension links that the bottom of the shock mounts to got flipped? This would move the shock closer to the cable stops.Hope you can find a fix.


----------



## canuckjgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Great build for sure, but why not just go for an XXS 26"? If he doesn't fit it now he will in 6 months. Couldn't you get a very light 26" out of the box?


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, I don't understand it. I would expect what you're both reporting to be the case, I don't see how it is happening.

It was mounted exactly as shown in Mike's picture, I thought about it possibly being upside down too (it wasn't, look at the 2nd picture-you can just see the fill port coming out the same side as in Mike's picture), but the eyelet is actually in the middle anyways, even though it looks to be more to one side.

XC71, I'm not sure about that, but I'll definitely check into it. Thanks for the idea. (the shock had just been replaced when I bought the bike from the previous owner by a shop a couple hours from me.)


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

Regardless which way the shock is installed, it shouldn't come close to hitting the cable stops. Sounds like someone flipped your mounting bracket on the back side of the shock. 

I wished Scott was still making this bike. It's so cool looking.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Regardless which way the shock is installed, it shouldn't come close to hitting the cable stops. Sounds like someone flipped your mounting bracket on the back side of the shock.


Yeah, sure enough, I got home tonight and checked it and they have those brackets flipped. Thanks for the help guys. Now to find out if they have any liability for the mistake.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

ridemtn said:


> Yeah, sure enough, I got home tonight and checked it and they have those brackets flipped. Thanks for the help guys. Now to find out if they have any liability for the mistake.


Glad to hear you got it sorted.Did you buy just the air can or did you have to buy a new shock?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

canuckjgc said:


> Great build for sure, but why not just go for an XXS 26"? If he doesn't fit it now he will in 6 months. Couldn't you get a very light 26" out of the box?


I think you could get a XXS 26" full suspension for around the same weight, but I bet the price would be a least double of a Spark RC.I don't know of many XXS full suspension frames out there, which ones were you refering to.Also 26" wheels are fine if you're kid is doing flat smooth trails, but for technical single track,bike parks,etc 26" wheels are to big for kids & don't handle very well.The Spark RC 24 is also a has very stretched out riding position.My son is small for 9 years old but I still had to change to stem from 90 to 60mm,switched the offset seatpost to a non offset post, shorter cranks.Kids aren't going to grow out of this bike in 6 months, my son will be riding this for at least a couple seasons.
He does so well on this bike & has so much confidence its amazing.


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

xc71 said:


> I think you could get a XXS 26" full suspension for around the same weight, but I bet the price would be a least double of a Spark RC.I don't know of many XXS full suspension frames out there, which ones were you refering to.Also 26" wheels are fine if you're kid is doing flat smooth trails, but for technical single track,bike parks,etc 26" wheels are to big for kids & don't handle very well.The Spark RC 24 is also a has very stretched out riding position.My son is small for 9 years old but I still had to change to stem from 90 to 60mm,switched the offset seatpost to a non offset post, shorter cranks.Kids aren't going to grow out of this bike in 6 months, my son will be riding this for at least a couple seasons.
> He does so well on this bike & has so much confidence its amazing.


I agree. I think smaller is better than bigger for kids. I see too many kids on bikes and skis that are too big for them and difficult to manage. I appreciate the desire to save money by purchasing something they will grow into, but if you really want your kid to perform you have to buy the appropriate size. I actually think it would be better to do an extra season on a too small bike than one on a too big bike.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

xc71 said:


> Glad to hear you got it sorted.Did you buy just the air can or did you have to buy a new shock?


Well the cause is known now, but it definitely isn't sorted out unfortunately, and probably won't be. I'll most likely end up having to buy a new shock.

X-Fusion doesn't have any cans for these shocks, they have full replacements though for $200, which was what was just put on it.

I might just end up using an RP23 or something though if I have to out of pocket it, which I probably will.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

You can't just put an RP23 on it. It has to have the same eye to eye dimensions.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

I guess I figured they might make one that would fit.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Msimmons, did you ever put the Rockshox Ario 3.2 shock on your sons bike & how does it work.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

Putting any shock other than what is spec'd for the bike voids all warranty with Scott just so everyone knows. I don't think a 7-10 y/o would benefit from an RP23 anyways. The stock air shock is sufficient and pretty light. 

Msimmons didn't use to RS Ario because he got the RC version with the air shock already. His original plan was to get the Spark Jr that comes with a coil shock but he found an RC and didn't need it anymore. Sorry to speak for you Mike, hope u don't mind.


----------



## massalsa (Aug 31, 2008)

*Thanks to this thread and forum...*

Thanks to all who posted on this forum regarding the Scott Scale RC Jr and I found someone to buy one and ship to me from out of state...no one here in MN even had the regular version of the 24" bike...

Got it last week and waited to have FedEx "drop" it off here on Saturday...my son was complaining a couple of weeks ago about his sister "spending all her allowance on American Girl stuff...I want to spend my allowance on a new bike and bike stuff." Music to dad's ears!

Got a few laps in at the school parking lot today (no snow on it anymore...trails wont open up for another month +) and he loved it...what is not to love on this bike tho...22.2 lbs out of the box and awesome components...

I will be ordering the bash guard for the 44 chain ring (he had a hard time pushing the middle ring and the 11/13/15) and getting some Mow Joe's when I order some Racing Ralph's for me...

Thanks to all who posted on this thread! Pics to come when I can figure out how to make them smaller or whatever needs to be done to post them...too late now...


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

massalsa said:


> Thanks to all who posted on this forum regarding the Scott Scale RC Jr and I found someone to buy one and ship to me from out of state...no one here in MN even had the regular version of the 24" bike...
> 
> Got it last week and waited to have FedEx "drop" it off here on Saturday...my son was complaining a couple of weeks ago about his sister "spending all her allowance on American Girl stuff...I want to spend my allowance on a new bike and bike stuff." Music to dad's ears!
> 
> ...


He will love it even more when he discovers what an awesome trial bike it is. Have fun!


----------



## Cros (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone have thoughts about Schwalbe Moe Joe's vs Schwalbe table tops ? 

We ride mostly east coast single track. Lots of riding over logs and rocks. Some mud ( I try to avoid it but it is hard to keep 8 year old out of the mud!)


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Cros said:


> Does anyone have thoughts about Schwalbe Moe Joe's vs Schwalbe table tops ?
> 
> We ride mostly east coast single track. Lots of riding over logs and rocks. Some mud ( I try to avoid it but it is hard to keep 8 year old out of the mud!)


Kenda Small Block 8 another option...

Trying to find folding version for sale... Moe Joe sounds like a good idea as well, but with Small Block I do know how it works from riding the 26" size... Claimed 340g in 20"x1.95..


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

Curmy said:


> Kenda Small Block 8 another option...
> 
> Trying to find folding version for sale... Moe Joe sounds like a good idea as well, but with Small Block I do know how it works from riding the 26" size... Claimed 340g in 20"x1.95..


Good suggestion. It is the only thing that comes close to the moe joes in weight, and I can get it in my little country of New Zealand. How do you find it when the trail gets slippery and muddy. The moe joes look as it there is more space between the knobs and might have more bite. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

paddler28 said:


> Good suggestion. It is the only thing that comes close to the moe joes in weight, and I can get it in my little country of New Zealand. How do you find it when the trail gets slippery and muddy. The moe joes look as it there is more space between the knobs and might have more bite. Any thoughts? Thanks


paddler, could you weigh the tires when you get them for the 24".I'm leaning toward the Moe Joe's due to lots of mud around here.SB8 & MJ are claimed around 425 grams.Table tops are heavier than stock.I think on your Euro spec Spark/Scale you get different tires stock.The Chen Sheng tires on the North American Spark RC have huge aggressive knobs,was very surprised the tires only weighed 500 grams, would have guessed 650 grams.Also going to run 48 gram Eclispe tubes if they come available.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

paddler28 said:


> How do you find it when the trail gets slippery and muddy.


Not much mud around here in California - at least for when she will be out on trails. SB8 are perfect for what we usually have here. I can imagine this thread pattern being too good in mud, but nothing really is. Rubber on Kenda is quite decent for wet stuff.

Maybe Small Block 8 1.95 in the rear, Mow Joe 2.0 in front is what I would do if I start from scratch.

Yesterday, my daughter figured out for the first time in her life that nothing holds well in sand. Luckily with only a few minor bumps to show for it, so we went on - she was racing me.


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

xc71 said:


> paddler, could you weigh the tires when you get them for the 24".I'm leaning toward the Moe Joe's due to lots of mud around here.SB8 & MJ are claimed around 425 grams.Table tops are heavier than stock.I think on your Euro spec Spark/Scale you get different tires stock.The Chen Sheng tires on the North American Spark RC have huge aggressive knobs,was very surprised the tires only weighed 500 grams, would have guessed 650 grams.Also going to run 48 gram Eclispe tubes if they come available.


Will do. I'm still waiting for the Schwalbe supplier to let me know about the Moe Joes.


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

msimmons said:


> Using sun envy 24x1.75 disc spec rims and XT M756 6-bolt hubs the spoke length is 232 mm. Not sure where he got the parts. These wheels are built and I am not ready to go with disc right now (wallet is suffering enough), if you are interested in them I know he will make you a killer deal, just shoot me a PM.


Interested in the wheel set you mention. Do you think your guy is still doing them? If so do you know what the weight savings are for standard rc 24" wheels compared to those that you had made? thanks heaps for any help.


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

msimmons said:


> I don't know, my buddy that owns a bike shop was looking into it when I thought I would be going with disc. He actually built a set and sold them on ebay recently. He could build you set if you are interested, you won't find a better deal. PM me if interested.


Do you know what weight it would save on a wheel set, and if your buddy would still make some wheels? Thanks


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

metelhead said:


> Its ISIS FSA Pro plat TI 108/68, it could be as narrow as a 103- but no one makes them I think.


Great bike you have made. Did you change the fork mainly for performance, or was there a decent weight saving as well. I can find the weight of the forks you used but don't know how much the spinner grind 2 weighs. Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

paddler28 said:


> Do you know what weight it would save on a wheel set, and if your buddy would still make some wheels? Thanks


Check your PM.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

paddler28 said:


> Great bike you have made. Did you change the fork mainly for performance, or was there a decent weight saving as well. I can find the weight of the forks you used but don't know how much the spinner grind 2 weighs. Anyone know? Thanks


As shown in post #56 of this thread (the photo of the black fork), the spinner grind 2 weighs 3 lbs. 9 oz.


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

msimmons said:


> As shown in post #56 of this thread (the photo of the black fork), the spinner grind 2 weighs 3 lbs. 9 oz.


Thanks for that. My next mission is to find out if anyone knows the weight of the scott scale rc vs the scott scale (not rc) vs the specialized Hotrock A1 FS frame. It's just I am considering swapping everything off the scott scale rc just for the frame and that just seems a bit silly. Any one know????


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

xc71 said:


> Replaced my sons BB tonight.Had a Shimano un54 square taper = 287 grams.Replaced with RaceFace Ti 68 x 107 = 161 grams.With this BB & 160mm Middleburn cranks got a 162mm Q-factor.
> Middleburn 160mm + middleburn 22T/32T/BBG drilled guard,spider & lock ring,aluminum chain ring bolts = 580 grams.
> As you already know Moe Joe's are the way to go for tires.
> A major improvement in bike handling for the little guys is running a semi wide handlebar,my son is running a Easton carbon Monkey Lite XC cut down to 25"


Great work. What tubes did you use? It seems a bit hard to find something lightweight in the 24" size and any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

*Still lovin it!*

Couple shots on the pumptrack today. Bike still rocks!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Im going to order the Intense tubes. They make the same size in 520 and 540. Can someone explain this to me. Im going to run the 24" Schwlabe Mow Joe on the daughters bike.


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

kntr said:


> Im going to order the Intense tubes. They make the same size in 520 and 540. Can someone explain this to me. Im going to run the 24" Schwlabe Mow Joe on the daughters bike.


Thanks for the advice. Intense do seem to be the lightest and lighter than the other options I had found.

The difference in tube size is to do with diameter. The 520 and 540 are BMX race wheel sizes. Most kids 24" size wheels are 507mm in diameter and are the size you need. These are the tubes that come in 20 x 1.75 - 2.5 type sizes rather than the 20 x something in fractions which is a bigger size rim.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

So which Intese tubes are people using in the 24" Mojos?


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

kntr said:


> So which Intese tubes are people using in the 24" Mojos?


I went with these:
http://www.everybicycletire.com/Sho...125-intense-bmx-race-lite-inner-tube-507.aspx


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

msimmons said:


> I went with these:
> http://www.everybicycletire.com/Sho...125-intense-bmx-race-lite-inner-tube-507.aspx


Intense also makes a 68g 24" tube.

BMX Race Tubes

SIZE PART # WEIGHT 
24"x1 3/8" 540mm IBXT-02 68 Grams 
24"x1.5" IBXT-06 110 Grams


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

kntr said:


> Intense also makes a 68g 24" tube.
> 
> BMX Race Tubes
> 
> ...


These are actually for a different size wheel as the standard 24" wheel is 507mm and the BMX rim is 540mm. So not sure it would fit. Also suspect that this is the super skinny BMX race tube so it also would be under a lot of pressure to expand up to the tyre size.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

paddler28 said:


> These are actually for a different size wheel as the standard 24" wheel is 507mm and the BMX rim is 540mm. So not sure it would fit. Also suspect that this is the super skinny BMX race tube so it also would be under a lot of pressure to expand up to the tyre size.


Agree.I'm waiting for Eclispe to release their 48 gram 24" MTB tube.Not sure when these will be available.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

The 110g tube just seems heavy for a 24" tube. 
I run Maxxis Ultra Lites (112g) in my 26" 2.5 Minions.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm contemplating a 7 to 9 speed bike conversion for my 9 y/o, currently the bike is setup with freewheel and instead of rebuilding the rear with a new hub I probably will just go with a custom built wheel set. I spent couple of hours looking at rims but couldn't find anything spec-ed below 500g with 32 holes which is also rim-disk compatible. Looks like my best option is Sun CR-18 @420g, but it is 36 holes. There is also Sun Envy Lite which is a tad lighter and appears to be rim-disk compatible, however they are nowhere to be found, still it is a 36-hole rim. Am I overlooking any other options?


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

Valdemar said:


> I'm contemplating a 7 to 9 speed bike conversion for my 9 y/o, currently the bike is setup with freewheel and instead of rebuilding the rear with a new hub I probably will just go with a custom built wheel set. I spent couple of hours looking at rims but couldn't find anything spec-ed below 500g with 32 holes which is also rim-disk compatible. Looks like my best option is Sun CR-18 @420g, but it is 36 holes. There is also Sun Envy Lite which is a tad lighter and appears to be rim-disk compatible, however they are nowhere to be found, still it is a 36-hole rim. Am I overlooking any other options?


Just be careful with the sizes. Many of the 24" rims are actually bigger than a standard 24" MTB rim as they are racing BMX rims and about an inch bigger. (and also why they have 36 holes) I am still waiting to receive them but ended up going with the Alex ACE20 rims. They are 32 holes but really hard to get as I have to email about 30 ebay suppliers, plus Alex themselves. You may have more luck just I don't live in the USA or Europe. Even though the rim is on the way I probably won't use it until he is 10 or 11 as the verdict is rim brakes work just as well for the low weight the kids have, and save a heap of weight which is more important if you live anywhere with hills. cheers.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, disks are arguably an overkill, the frame has no mounts in the rear so I have no temptation to get them which is a good thing (saves me some $$)  As for rim sizes you probably have a 24x.. variant, e.g. Sun CR-18 come in 24×1 3/8″ flavor which is indeed larger than just the straight 24". I should be safe if I go by the bead seat diameter (BSD) which is 507mm on the stock wheels.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

paddler28 said:


> Alex ACE20 rims. They are 32 holes...


Checked them out, looks like the way to go, thanks for the hint, now just need to find who sells them...


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

@paddler28
Do you mind sharing your source of the ACE20s? They are indeed hard to find, US bike part distributors don't stock them, LBS's cannot special order them, I tend to think they are OEM only. Thanks!


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

After a long fruitless search I've found a US-based importer who claims he can get ACE20s here sometime mid-September, PM me if anyone is interested. After all the trouble I may actually go with Velocity Aeroheat, although more expensive should be a better quality rim, they make 32H 507BSD, it is wider than Alex so should take wider tires while being just a little heavier, and no wait time.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

Curmy said:


> Kenda Small Block 8 another option...
> 
> Trying to find folding version for sale... Moe Joe sounds like a good idea as well, but with Small Block I do know how it works from riding the 26" size... Claimed 340g in 20"x1.95..


Were you able to locate folding SB8 in 24"?


----------



## scottb32 (May 14, 2009)

I have one Alex HRXC 32 hole wheel off of a stock Specialized Hotrock - only one ride on it (went from vbrakes to disc). If you only need one rim - I might be able to sell it for a good price (i'll take the hub off). It is the 507 size (the size that you probably want).

Let me know: [email protected]


----------



## tekkamaki (Mar 3, 2007)

I just picked up a 20 inch 6 speed hotrock for my 5 Y/0.
He had 16 and 12 inch models before this and loves the singletrack.

I got lucky on this one, was driving through a wealthy neighborhood and drove by it with a $30 sign posted on it.

It had a few minor issues- bald rear tire, bent RD hanger, minor rust and etc. but seems to ride well. we went have rode it about 8 miles so far and he loves the gears.

I cut down the seatpost and bent the hanger back for now. I would like to make the shifting easier for him. Would an older utlegra RD help? 

also looking at replacing the bar and stem to take a bit of weight off.

any tips for making this thing a bit lighter and more serviceable for a 42# kid?


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

It's probably better to start a new thread, tekkamaki. 

I have the same bike, and I'm not making a huge dent on the weight. Handlebars need to go, I used a flat bar, 150g. The other pieces aren't too bad, weight wise. The bottom bracket is a bit heavy, but the crank arms/gears and pedals are fairly light. I probably put more weight on changing the crank arms and pedals but gained a bit from the bottom bracket.

I also changed the seat, but I don't think there's much to be had there. It "felt" reasonably close to the junior seat I put on, a tad heavier but it's not going to shave a pound or anything. The seatpost is a tad heavy, but nothing horrible. You can probably save a few grams by starting with a lighter post and cutting down instead of cutting down the stocker.

New tires and inner tube will probably save a fair amount.


----------



## PanzerGoose (Mar 18, 2006)

How about tyres for 24" XC bikes. I've updated one Scott Jr Voltage with Schwalbe Big Bettys. That was a great improvment on weigt as on bike performance. Original manufaturers tyres are most often crap on kids bikes.

Now I want to update a Kona Hula towards becoming a nice XC/trailbike a with a bit lighter build than the Scott. I'm looking for good autumn tyres 2-2,2" wide with good performance och wet slickrocks, roots, rocks and in muddier conditions.

What alternatives are there?


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

ridemtn said:


> Congrats on the bike, it looks great.
> 
> I'm starting a similar project and could use any resources you have for parts. The biggest thing that I'm concerned about is finding 24" wheels.
> 
> ...


OK. Here is what I did. I managed to source a set of ALEX ACE20 rims (the lightest I think anyone makes) from an ebay supplier called Chasertech. He was happy to be listed here, which was great as it took me emailling two companies, and about twenty ebay sellers before I found someone who could help. If you can't search sellers then put in ALEX and RIM in the ebay search engine and look for chasertech that way.

So then I ended up with a set of MTB rims that weighing 385g (although I didn't weight them before they got built. Added Sapim Laser double butted spokes from Wheelbuilder, and a set of ZTR MTB disc rims.

Final result was a completed set of disc wheels, 800g for the rear, and 700g for the front.

Not too bad. If you were getting really really silly there are even ultralight hubs out there, I just didn't have an extra $500 plus for the project.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

One year later and he has progressed a lot on the Scott. My little riding buddy ROCKS!


----------



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)

The machining on the Mavic brake adaptor - was that just drilling holes in two very specific places or was there more involved? 

Thinking about doing something similiar for my little dude.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Greg WJs said:


> The machining on the Mavic brake adaptor - was that just drilling holes in two very specific places or was there more involved?
> 
> Thinking about doing something similiar for my little dude.


I picked up a used Sid race carbon for my son's Spark RC 24". I'm in the process of having a custom brake adaptor made on a CNC machine.He will probably have these for sale.I'll post some pics when I get it all done.


----------



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)

Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Greg WJs said:


> The machining on the Mavic brake adaptor - was that just drilling holes in two very specific places or was there more involved?


Yes, the "machining" was lining it up and drilling it. It's heavy, when available I will look into the custom part mentioned by xc71.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd pick one up too xc71.


----------



## LAD (Oct 30, 2009)

XC71, I may be interested.


----------



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)

Got a fork off e-bay, still waiting on the Mavic thingy from Chain Reaction Cycles. So we're rolling' "64'er" for now..... or is that "46'er?"


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

*early morning singletrack*

Early morning singletrack with your kid is a great way to start the day! He makes me go first to clear the spider webs.


----------



## RideOnG (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice work on the Spark Jr...
I could use one of these adapters too,
thanks,
Ride On


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Would someone give me an estimate on how much the Middleburn cranks cost please?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I think I paid $179.00 for the 160mm & that included the spider.Don't waste your time looking around for the 160mm, you can only get them from mtbtandems.com. At least that was the case two years ago.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

xc71 said:


> I think I paid $179.00 for the 160mm & that included the spider.Don't waste your time looking around for the 160mm, you can only get them from mtbtandems.com. At least that was the case two years ago.


Thanks. I don't see these on their site, but I'll send an e-mail. I thinking about these too...

Utah Trikes - Lasco 152mm Short Triple Crank Set


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Thanks. I don't see these on their site, but I'll send an e-mail. I thinking about these too...
> 
> Utah Trikes - Lasco 152mm Short Triple Crank Set


I have those cranks.

I also have cranks from BikeSmithDesign.

What I find most annoying about the Lasco crank is that Utah Trikes can't tell me what BB spindle gives what chainline. I think it's a 113mm for 47.5mm CL, but I'm going to have to try and measure to know for sure (Utah Trikes is pretty clueless when it comes to these things). It's a mish-mash of arms and chainrings from Lasco that Utah Trikes had made for them.

The crank from Bike Smith Design is spelled out exactly, so there's little hassle in bottom bracket shopping.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Thanks. I don't see these on their site, but I'll send an e-mail. I thinking about these too...
> 
> Utah Trikes - Lasco 152mm Short Triple Crank Set


Don't email them, you will probably never here from them. If you get them on the phone their great guys to deal with. The Middleburns have been great and there the same weight as XTR cranks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

IAmHolland said:


> I have those cranks.
> 
> I also have cranks from BikeSmithDesign.
> 
> ...


The Middleburns look nice, but I ordered the Lasco. Price is a big driver  I have a 113mm bottom bracket in the parts bin, so I'll give this a go with the chainline. If you measure your Lascos I'd be very grateful!


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> The Middleburns look nice, but I ordered the Lasco. Price is a big driver  I have a 113mm bottom bracket in the parts bin, so I'll give this a go with the chainline. If you measure your Lascos I'd be very grateful!


Will do. I haven't put them on yet.  They are fairly light, around 730g or so for the triple. It's either 122mm or 113mm or 110mm for a 47.5mm chainline. I think I have a 113mm and a 122mm lying around, but no 110mm.

Price is a driver for me too. It annoyed me that Utah Trikes couldn't tell me the spindle length to obtain a 47.5mm chainline, as they had the cranks "custom made" for them.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

IAmHolland said:


> Will do. I haven't put them on yet.  They are fairly light, around 730g or so for the triple. It's either 122mm or 113mm or 110mm for a 47.5mm chainline. I think I have a 113mm and a 122mm lying around, but no 110mm.
> 
> Price is a driver for me too. It annoyed me that Utah Trikes couldn't tell me the spindle length to obtain a 47.5mm chainline, as they had the cranks "custom made" for them.


Agreed. But after watching some of their videos I think I understand why... Oh well, in the limited world of cranks less than 170mm I'm not going to complain too much if someone provides some options.


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

Greg WJs said:


> Got a fork off e-bay, still waiting on the Mavic thingy from Chain Reaction Cycles. So we're rolling' "64'er" for now..... or is that "46'er?"


I know it is probably a shot in the dark becasue the post is so old but I was wondering how well this "46er" rides. Been toying with doing this too to my son's Specialized with an old Rock Shox Quadra.... toying with it.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

coopdad said:


> I know it is probably a shot in the dark becasue the post is so old but I was wondering how well this "46er" rides. Been toying with doing this too to my son's Specialized with an old Rock Shox Quadra.... toying with it.


I think he said this was temporary. I would expect it to be awful. The A-C of the 26" fork in the 24" frame is going to raise the head tube and make the head angle slack enough, adding the 26 wheel will make it horrible...


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

coopdad said:


> I know it is probably a shot in the dark becasue the post is so old but I was wondering how well this "46er" rides. Been toying with doing this too to my son's Specialized with an old Rock Shox Quadra.... toying with it.


Those cranks look pretty long too...


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

That 46er is going to handle like a 67 flathead chopper in the trees.


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> I think he said this was temporary. I would expect it to be awful. The A-C of the 26" fork in the 24" frame is going to raise the head tube and make the head angle slack enough, adding the 26 wheel will make it horrible...


That is kinda what I guessed.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

*Scott Spark RC JR 24 w/ upgrades for sale*

My little guy has outgrown the Scott Spark RC JR 24, time to move up to a 26" bike. He has exceled on this bike and we are a little sad to have to part with it.

Anyway, it is listed here if anyone is interested (many photos of it can be found earlier in this thread):
Scott Spark RC JR 24 - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Price reduced, make an offer.

Scott Spark RC JR 24 - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## gmather (May 29, 2012)

msimmons said:


> Price reduced, make an offer.
> 
> I'm interested in the bike. Is it still available?
> Thanks!
> Geoff


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

gmather said:


> I'm interested in the bike. Is it still available?
> Thanks!
> Geoff


Check your email.


----------



## cordesc (May 27, 2012)

This is a very nice bike, wish I could afford it for me son. Neigbhor selling lightly used 2009 (bought in 2010) Fuji Dynamite 1.0 for $175. Does this sound acceptable, although not up to your standards. Eliot is just finishing up 2nd grade. 

Thanks,

chris


----------



## cordesc (May 27, 2012)

*meant to include this*

h t t p 2009.fujibikes.com/Kids/Mountain/Dynamite10.aspx - meant to include this link.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

msimmons said:


> Price reduced, make an offer.
> 
> Scott Spark RC JR 24 - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


Can't believe you haven't sold this. These are the best kids FS bikes made. In my country they were $1500.00 new and you probably have over $1000.00 in upgrades.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

xc71 said:


> Can't believe you haven't sold this. These are the best kids FS bikes made. In my country they were $1500.00 new and you probably have over $1000.00 in upgrades.


I can't believe it either! It really is a great deal and is still available.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm currently building my son a 24" wheel bike. It's supposed to be a crappy weekend, so I was looking forward to building his wheels. Went to pick the rims up Friday night but they were on backorder. Oh well...


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Still available, Scott Spark RC JR 24 - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------

